# New tank



## KyleV (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had my reef set up for a while. Just set a new one up and it is filled with algae.

What do I do?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kyle.:wave:

1. Can you specify what algae is in your tank? 
2. What is the size of your tank and what are its occupants?
3. How long has the tank been running?
4. What are the water parameters?

Good luck.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well the algea may be from your tank cycling. but we really do need more info on your tank to be sure of what it is.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Also along w/ what blue said what lighting are you using.


----------

